# My new setup



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

Well, I broke down and got myself a new set up over the weekend. It's probably nothing spectacular to all you guys! BUT, it is the most I myself have ever spent on a pole. The best one I have ever had LOL. It is a shimano senora 2500fa reel with a shimano sojourn rod. I got the best picture of it I could. Now I just need to catch some fish on it!!


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

Sweet setup! What kind of line are you going to use? What strength is the rod? MEdium? Medium/heavy?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 7, 2007)

im a shimano nut myself. i love their rods and spinning reels.


----------



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Sweet setup! What kind of line are you going to use? What strength is the rod? MEdium? Medium/heavy?



well, I am going to try the spiderwire stealth braid- 10lb.I have it sitting right here but havent spooled it up yet. Fishnfever totally despises it for some reason but I want to give it a try myself. I'm stubborn! The rod is medium. It is such a nice set up. I keep playing with it lol. When the sun hits it it gleams and glistens....ahhhh

LOL

sorry


----------



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> im a shimano nut myself. i love their rods and spinning reels.



they do have some pretty sweet things. My husband (fishnfever) has a shimano reel and he loves it.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 7, 2007)

ill tell you why he despises it. because it is crap. you should never use spiderwire braid. if you want a good braid, use suffix superbraid. it is teflon coated and it wont come off of the line by running through your rod guides. i own 3 shimano rods, all clarus model one in med lt one in med hvy and one microspin. on the two casting rods i have pfleuger echlon reels. on the micro spin i have the shimano sedona 750 ultra light. i landed a 5 lb bass on that ultra lite combo and the reel or the rod didnt think twice about it. more on the braid, i wouldnt use braid in a spinning reel anyways.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

JustFishN,

This is now the second time I heard that that line burns through the guides. I would return it and get another kind also. It's not worth ruining your new rod!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2007)

I do not like the spiderwire for FW applications - it works really well in the salt, but that is mostly bottom fishing with heavy weights! Power Pro is my "standard" line, the Suffix is nice, but I do not care for the feel. I also tried the Stren braid and was impressed. I use that on my catfish/ rough fish rods.

Nice setup, those Shimanos are work horses!


----------



## JustFishN (May 8, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> ill tell you why he despises it. because it is crap. you should never use spiderwire braid. if you want a good braid, use suffix superbraid. it is teflon coated and it wont come off of the line by running through your rod guides. i own 3 shimano rods, all clarus model one in med lt one in med hvy and one microspin. on the two casting rods i have pfleuger echlon reels. on the micro spin i have the shimano sedona 750 ultra light. i landed a 5 lb bass on that ultra lite combo and the reel or the rod didnt think twice about it. more on the braid, i wouldnt use braid in a spinning reel anyways.



holy crap....ok, I'll take your word for it. All of your words for it LOL. I'll return it and get something else. Better. I use trilene on my old pole. I dont want to use that again. 

Jimmy...ummm ya can we not let fishnfever in this message LOLOL cant you block him from just this thread hehe


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2007)

hahaha too late!!! Thank you wingshooter1002. I have been telling JustFishN for months that not to get that stuff :roll: I'm glad others have said the same thing as well. 



fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (May 8, 2007)

crap

LOLOL


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 8, 2007)

just telling you what i have personally experienced. not what i have heard. another thing i dont like about spiderwire is it tends to swell pretty bad


----------



## JustFishN (May 8, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> just telling you what i have personally experienced. not what i have heard. another thing i dont like about spiderwire is it tends to swell pretty bad



I really appreciate it! I am glad I mentioned here what I was going to use. Now it saves me from spooling it, taking it off and re-spooling it... also, it might have cut into my pole and then I'd be crying lol


----------

